# And Now Announcing. . .



## Dutch (Mar 22, 2009)

As most of you know, Brothers erain and Pineywoods was instrumental in getting the Squires list rebuilt and tracking down missing OTBS members whose names were missing from the OTBS Roster due to the crash.
To both of these guys I say "Job well done!!'

Also a special recognition goes out to Pinewoods. Using his Moderator skills, he went into the admin side of the forum (the side that mostof you won't see) and made sure that all OTBS members profiles were marked to show your OTBS member tag next to your names. This was a task that I was meaning to do and knew that it would take a while to complete it. Piney sure saved me a heap a work .

After discussing Piney's involvement in assisting the OTBS with Sir Monty, we have invited Piney to assist us in the day-today operations of the OTBS. Piney has humbly and graciously accepted. So in recognition of the work that he did and his willingness to help move the OTBS forward I announce that Pinewoods now bears the title "Chancellor Knight " of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations Jerry!   You've earned it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## the iceman (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats *Pineywoods*!
We humbly bow to your new found magnificence.


----------



## fired up (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations Jerry!


----------



## ddave (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats, Jerry.

And thanks for your dedication and hard work.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## fire it up (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations.  Screw Paul McCartney and his knighthood!

And thank you all for making this site so wonderful, friendly and beyond anything else, deliciously helpful!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 22, 2009)

well done my friend.


----------



## rivet (Mar 22, 2009)

Woo-Hoo! Congratulations....

And a big Airborne-Hooah to you as well!


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the work!


----------



## bassman (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations, Jerry!  Geez, I thought you already ran this place.


----------



## rickw (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats Piney.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 22, 2009)

I get to beat Bubba to the punch - Suck up!!!

Congrats Piney - you're a good man!


----------



## davenh (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats Jerry..you sure do work hard around here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Well deserved for sure!


----------



## zapper (Mar 22, 2009)

Well there you have it! Do a good job and they pile more work on you!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Sorry, all I can offer is a "Thanks"


And thanks to everyone who does their part in keeping things moving along!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 22, 2009)

*Thanks for all the hard work!*


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone and thank you Dutch and Monty for inviting me in


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations Pineywoods!  Thanks for all you do to make this a great site.


----------



## 1894 (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Jerry's a good man, and he deserves the recognition. Congrats my friend.


----------



## pignit (Mar 23, 2009)

*Congrats.... Jerry! Well deserved!*
*




*


----------



## grothe (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats Jerry!
Always been there ta help us out


----------



## dingle (Mar 23, 2009)

Way to go Piney! Thanks for everything.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations! but umm...I think you just got volunteered for a whole bunch more work 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






All of your hardwork is really appreciated around here, Thanks.


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 23, 2009)

Better choices you could not have made.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, Jerry, well done. You're always out rat killin', helping to keep this place friendly and running smooth.

Thanks for all you do.

Eric


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations! Much deserved. Not just anyone would jump into the middle of a maelstrom, but it seems you have and things are all the better for your efforts.


----------



## gnubee (Mar 24, 2009)

Well deserved Jerry. Or should I say Sir Jerry.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 26, 2009)

No one can doubt Pineywoods (Jerrys) contributions!  Congrats and well done.


----------



## cruizer (Mar 26, 2009)

Congratulations Sir Jerry!


----------



## monty (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, Sir Jerry, a fine bit of work deserves a fitting reward. You have proven your spirit and commitment to the OTBS. And now your reward....MORE WORK!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All kidding aside Jerry, thanks and congratulations! There is only so much I can assist in the winter months and you have made a world of difference. We are proud to have you stand with us!

Cheers!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 26, 2009)

Huge congrats, friend. It's an honor well bestowed and most deserved!


----------



## erain (Mar 27, 2009)

your dedication has not gone unoticed!!!  great job piney!!!


----------



## morkdach (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for all you have done


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 27, 2009)

Atta boy jerry!


----------



## ronp (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats. And thanks Jerry and Erain.


----------



## huskersmokeman (Mar 27, 2009)

Congratulations, Chancellor Knight!!!  Well deserved, without a doubt!
Steve


----------



## crockadale (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrads., Jerry!!


----------



## lismokeyjoe (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats on a way cool title...


----------



## falconrod (Dec 19, 2009)

Having this Honor bestowed on Piney isn't surprising.  My efforts to Register on this Forum turned from one disappointment to another, using several Usernames/Passwords but to no avail.  One nite I happened to get into the Chatroom somehow and Piney was in there.  I explained my frustrations, how nothing seemed to work and no-one knew why it didn't work.  He waived his magic wand, got the proper people involved, and viola', everything is fine.  I wouldn't be here with the extra effort of Piney...Thanks Piney, the Honor is well deserving...


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulations PineyWoods!!! Thank you for all the unseen work you do to make SMF a great place to hang out as well as your patience with all of us.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 19, 2009)

I knew I was in the presence of royalty!


----------



## rickw (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats Jerry, well deserved.


----------

